# Excuses, Excuses! Worst, Funniest, Etc.



## maryannette (Feb 17, 2009)

What is the excuse that sticks in your mind?

I was late for class because my sister got a nose bleed.


----------



## Supe (Feb 17, 2009)

I never got the memo.


----------



## maryannette (Feb 17, 2009)

The car caught on fire.


----------



## Supe (Feb 17, 2009)

I was just pacing traffic...


----------



## maryannette (Feb 17, 2009)

My excuse right now is I need at least 7 hours sleep. |)


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 17, 2009)

my dog ate my homework


----------



## Supe (Feb 17, 2009)

It was like that when I got here.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm still drunk from last night.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 17, 2009)

My kid was sick.


----------



## Dleg (Feb 17, 2009)

My coworkers are incompetent and undependable


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 17, 2009)

The judge wouldn't let me leave.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 17, 2009)

Honey, I bought the F'in condoms at Big Lots.


----------



## Dleg (Feb 17, 2009)

My finger smelled really bad


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 17, 2009)

I was in the car with someone who was smoking


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 17, 2009)

She said it was bleeding, so I stuck that in there to try and stop the ........


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 17, 2009)

I thought the rash would go away on its own.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 17, 2009)

That's what she said ^^^^

But it didn't.


----------



## Dleg (Feb 18, 2009)

I would have been here on time, but my balls got tangled up in my boxer shorts.


----------



## maryannette (Feb 18, 2009)

My eyes are red because I'm tired.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 18, 2009)

I wasn't sleeping at my desk.... I was doing that new Yoga stretch


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

I wasn't sleeping, a bug landed on my eye and I was trying to suffocate him.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 18, 2009)

The lights were out and I couldn't find my keys.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

no lights - but was anybody home?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 18, 2009)

I puked all over my shoes.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

unfortunately I was wearing sandals.


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

It's ok, I've got lazy swimmers.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm dead...I'll be in tomorrow.


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I'm dead...I'll be in tomorrow.


Reminds me of Family Guy, where Peter tells Mr. Weed "my entire family has been in a horrible car crash and I am a vegetable... see you tomorrow", just so he can go to a Red Sox game.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 18, 2009)

A friend of mine called in sick once and then told the boss that he'd been hung over. The boss made him change leave from sick to annual.

Never change your excuse.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

Supe said:


> Reminds me of Family Guy, where Peter tells Mr. Weed "my entire family has been in a horrible car crash and I am a vegetable... see you tomorrow", just so he can go to a Red Sox game.


That's also where I got the suffocating the bug excuse.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

I have always wanted to call in "sunny day"

I can't come to work today, it's far too sunny outside.


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm not coming to work today. Obama is President, so I shouldn't have to.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> I have always wanted to call in "sunny day"
> I can't come to work today, it's far too sunny outside.


My buddy does that all the time to play golf. He doesn't use sick days...he uses vacation days.


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

I thought _all_ black tie events were BYOB.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 18, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> I have always wanted to call in "sunny day"
> I can't come to work today, it's far too sunny outside.


I used to call those 'days when no walls could hold me.' usually, I ended up at the pool or jacuzzi on such days.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

Then again it could be raining distilled water and it would still be too nice to come to work.


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> Then again it could be raining distilled water and it would still be too nice to come to work.


It could be raining raw sewage and it would still be too nice to come to work.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 18, 2009)

I was late for school once because 100+ cows got out and were running around the yard.


----------



## MGX (Feb 18, 2009)

I blew out my rear end.

(the spider gears in my pickup truck's differential chipped and consequently the entire unit jammed and blew gear bits out of the rear cover.)


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

I did not have sexual relations with Monica Lewinsky.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 18, 2009)

The stars were not aligned.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

The posters were all maligned.


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

Its legal over in Amsterdam.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 18, 2009)

My feet were too sunburned.


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

Its not my fault that God put those two holes so close together.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 18, 2009)

Dang phone pole jumped out in front of me.


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

Thats not in my job description.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

Supe said:


> I did not have sexual relations with Monica Lewinsky.


But that cigar sure did.


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> But that cigar sure did.


*ba-dump pshht*

I can't help you unless I have a time charge number.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 18, 2009)

I seem to have lost that file.


----------



## MGX (Feb 18, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Dang phone pole jumped out in front of me.


I had an engineer in our office call me early one morning and ask if a car's engine should fall out if the vehicle were to hit a telephone pole. I told him "yes" and he said "oh, ok" and hung up the phone before I could ask WTF. I went to work and he wasn't there.

Turns out, he did hit a telephone pole and his engine fell out!


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

It wasn't in the manual.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 18, 2009)

The Swedish Bikini Team was holding me for ransom and I refused to pay up.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 18, 2009)

My little brother wiped his butt with my homework.

My friend's son actually tried to use that one...


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

MGX said:


> I had an engineer in our office call me early one morning and ask if a car's engine should fall out if the vehicle were to hit a telephone pole. I told him "yes" and he said "oh, ok" and hung up the phone before I could ask WTF. I went to work and he wasn't there.
> Turns out, he did hit a telephone pole and his engine fell out!


depends on the car. Back in the old days that block would have gone right through the dashboard.

Honestly officer I thought my beer was going to spill and I took my eyes off the road for a second when I rear-ended that car.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 18, 2009)

I wasn't speeding. This car just looks fast.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm sorry Mrs. Miller. I missed class yesterday because I dropped my joint and burned a hole in my pants. By the time I got home to change them, I forgot why I was there so I drove back to school. As I was parking, I looked down and saw the hole in my pants. So I went home... but by the time I got there I had forgotten what I needed to do...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 18, 2009)

Sorry. I didn't know that was your wife.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Sorry. I didn't know that was your wife.


but I must say she's the spitting image of your daughter.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 18, 2009)

She told me she was eighteen.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 18, 2009)

I have a bad headache.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

because you've been a bad girl?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 18, 2009)

That guy ahead of me really stunk the place up, huh?


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

then why is the cloud following you?


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 18, 2009)

What makes you think I'm not a virgin?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

TXengrChickPE said:


> What makes you think I'm not a virgin?


Your husband would be pretty pissed if you were.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 18, 2009)

^ enh... I used that one a couple of times when I was MUCH younger


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 18, 2009)

TXengrChickPE said:


> What makes you think I'm not a virgin?


I'll tell you in the morning


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm QC, that's QA's jurisdiction.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

TXengrChickPE said:


> What makes you think I'm not a virgin?


What makes you think I'm not a virgin?

What makes you think I'm not a virgin?

What makes you think I'm not a virgin?

hmmm, could be the echo.


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

It's a vagina, not a clown car.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

then why do all the clowns find their way in?


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> then why do all the clowns find their way in?


I don't know, but they must have one hell of an excuse!


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

Does "excuse me" actually work?


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

I promise I'll pay you back.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

The check is in the mail.


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

Me no speakie the English.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

Washee clothesee? no tickee no takeee


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

No, I didn't rip the date off the coupon.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

and I didn't rip my date off either.


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

Too early? It's 5:00 somewhere.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

thank god. 5:00 is party time


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2009)

Yes there's a party. It's in my pants.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

I think I'll pass. Now a party in TX's avatar...


----------



## maryannette (Feb 18, 2009)

I really had a rough day and I'm going to bed for awhile. No excuse.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

so you're going to excuse yourself for a siesta.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm late because I farted in the shower and it was so bad I passed out.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

time for a fan/light combo


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 18, 2009)

Might want to throw in a wet/dry vac too.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't think I got that email.....


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

As long as you preface your comment with "No offense...", you can say the most heinous things to people.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't mean anything by this but........


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 18, 2009)

None of my socks match


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 18, 2009)

if your pants are long enough, it shouldn't matter


----------



## MGX (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm not racist but...


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 18, 2009)

but you run in races anyway?


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 18, 2009)

I changed the lock on my door and now I can't get out.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 18, 2009)

how can you lock yourself in?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

mudpuppy said:


> I changed the lock on my door and now I can't get out.


That's like locking your keys out of the car.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 18, 2009)

^I dunno, but it's a bad excuse for sure!


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 18, 2009)

that is one good bad excuse


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> that is one good bad excuse


Anybody have a better bad excuse?


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 18, 2009)

we are looking for the bestest bad excuse


----------



## maryannette (Feb 18, 2009)

Excuse of ALL TIME:

MY PERIOD!!!!

This works for anything!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

mary:) said:


> Excuse of ALL TIME:MY PERIOD!!!!
> 
> This works for anything!


It's perfect because no self respecting male boss is going to question it.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 18, 2009)

Not for me it hasn't


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 18, 2009)

^maybe I should try that one sometime!


----------



## maryannette (Feb 18, 2009)

How about "I had an adverse reaction to Viagra". Who would question that?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

Good luck with that. It would be fun to see the response though.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

Priopism would be embarrassing at work.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 18, 2009)

Or you might just get lucky!


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 18, 2009)

you mean it lasted longer than 4 hours?


----------



## maryannette (Feb 19, 2009)

Sometimes, there is NO excuse. It just IS what it IS.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

Good morning to you Mary!


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 19, 2009)

:sucks:


----------



## Dleg (Feb 19, 2009)

Thank you for that, roadwreck.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

WE do appreciate it fully


----------



## Dleg (Feb 19, 2009)

except I guess it wasn't 5 words. I wonder what his excuse was.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

Non team members don't need 5, although he is a member alright


----------



## Dleg (Feb 19, 2009)

Yeah the kind of member some would also refer to as a "tool".


----------



## Supe (Feb 19, 2009)

It looks just fine to me.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

RW there's no excuse for no posting more in here.


----------



## Supe (Feb 19, 2009)

Freedom of speech, man! Freedom of speech!


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

I've got to get some work done


----------



## Supe (Feb 19, 2009)

You should have brought it up on the conference call.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

I was sleeping thru the conference call, where you on there?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

I've been editing government specs all morning...my brain hurts.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

why?... no one will ever read them


----------



## Supe (Feb 19, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> I was sleeping thru the conference call, where you on there?


I sure was. Laughing hysterically at one of our older QC Managers who isn't afraid to speak his mind under any circumstance. He makes the calls worth paying attention to.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> why?... no one will ever read them


I thought the same thing, but I was actually working on edits because somebody DID read them at the last submittal.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

I hate people like that


----------



## Supe (Feb 19, 2009)

Can't wear the ring honey, it's a safety violation.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

Can't wear it honey. It's too small.


----------



## Supe (Feb 19, 2009)

No, your ass makes your ass look fat.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

Excuse me, does your face hurt?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

My cat gnawed my legs off in my sleep, I need to have them reattached.


----------



## Supe (Feb 19, 2009)

Gunt is too a word.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

Did I say I was going to do that?


----------



## Supe (Feb 19, 2009)

I'll put it on my "to do" list


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

I just flew in from Chicago and my arms are tired.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

Maybe you should run down to the store, or will that tire your legs?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

What do I look like? A tailor?


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

A taylor, a sailor, a candlestick maker


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> A taylor, a sailor, a candlestick maker


Shit...I replied to this in the wrong thread. Oops.


----------



## FairhopeEE (Feb 19, 2009)

I was up all night catching chickens.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

chickens, roosters, donkeys, or elephants?


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 19, 2009)

You don't pay me enough, so my electricity got turned off in the middle of the night.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

My water heater is broken.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 19, 2009)

My car alarm wouldn't shut off.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

Flyer_PE said:


> My water heater is broken.


Sounds too much like...... my water is broken


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

^That would be an interesting one for a male to use.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

I used it. Just last week


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 19, 2009)

My uncle escaped again.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

Granny said that she forgot


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 19, 2009)

Granny forgot what now here?


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

Granny forgot to pick me up.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 19, 2009)

You got picked up by your grandmother!?!?! :huh:


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

yup, at the bus stop waiting to go to the supermarket


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

actually no he did not get picked up by granny. she forgot.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

you're right. I'm still at the f'in bus stop


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm trying to cut down.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

The doc said it would go away


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

I am afraid of doctors


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

I just had my tonsils taken out


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm not wearing any pants....film at 11.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

I have an appointment with the Gynocologist tomorrow


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

I suppose you have a dentist appointment too.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

Bingo !!!!!!! we have a winner


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm hanging around down here eating cream-style corn


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

That is what the last guy said


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> I'm not wearing any pants....film at 11.


That story, and maybe Diane's boobs, at 11. (Family Guy reference)


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

that is because she's full


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

I blew out an o-ring.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

I can't take it anymore


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm mad as hell and I'm not gonna take this anymore!


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

Captain she's breaking up. We can't give her any more.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 19, 2009)

Wow, who knew spaming could be this much fun!


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

I didn't wake up this morning


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

With God as my witness, I thought turkeys could fly!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

The A-Team threads are flyin' right now.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

me I'm flyin in my taxi. Taking tips and.....


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

Hmmm...I though that dogs...laid eggs. I learned something today.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 19, 2009)

NO looking back, just straight kickin' arse


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

Chuck-style roundhouse kickin' you mean


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

Chuck Norris can slam a revolving door.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

Superman wears Chuck Norris underpants


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

Chuck Norris can divide by 0.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

Chuck Norris counted to infinity....twice


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

Chuck Norris doesn't go hunting...he goes killing.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

Apple pays Chuck Norris 99 cents every time he listens to a song.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm drawing a blank on Chuck Norris quickies and I'm not going to search for them.

What do you call a guy with no arms and no legs and hanging on the wall? Art


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 20, 2009)

What do you call the same guy laying on your front porch?

Matt


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

What do you call that same guy floating in the pool?

Bob


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Chuck Norris is what Willis was talkin' about.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

When the Boogeyman goes to sleep every night, he checks his closet for Chuck Norris


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

I'll be plucking pheasants til the pheasant plucker comes.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Chuck Norris doesn't read books. He stares them down until he gets the information he wants.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

If at first you don's succeed, you're not Chuck Norris.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

MacGyver can build an airplane out of gum and paper clips, but Chuck Norris can kill him and take it.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

Its ok, gravity doesn't let it happen if you're on top.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

If you're happy and you know it, clap your hands.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

How was I supposed to know the judge had no sense of humor?


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

If you're happy and you know it stomp your feet


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Really, this has never happened before.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

The wheels on the bus...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

I was just about to do it.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

Just because he had a prosthesis didn't guarantee that I was going to kick his ass.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

It's never taken this long...maybe it's priopism.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

I never got the memo.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

We need to talk about your TPS reports.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

I mean, Lumbergh f*cked her.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Was that wrong? Should I not have done that?


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

I guess I screwed up a decimal somewhere.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Give 'er a ride on the old bone rollercoaster.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

Oooh, sorry, I JUST went on break 6 seconds ago.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 20, 2009)

I have a medical condition...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Who would have thought we needed to convert to metric?


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

It'll only be for a second, what harm could it do?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Nobody said anything about not pushing that button.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 20, 2009)

I didn't hear the phone ring...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Geez, I guess I forgot.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

Just the tip, just for a minute, just to see how it feels.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

I spilled water on my pants.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

All the cool kids do it.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

I thought today was Sunday.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

I never saw that email.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

Budgetary constraints, maybe next time.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 20, 2009)

I totally forgot about daylight savings time


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Looks like it is broken.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

I didn't think it was so much a rule as it was a guideline.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

I put it in you in box yesterday.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

Of course I sent it, your spam filter must have kicked it out.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh, you were serious about that?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

No, I was out yesterday.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

I absolutely tried to call, but it just went straight to voicemail.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

The mail man must have lost it.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

Has it been that long already?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Looks like I misjudged the distance a little.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

I can't believe it's the end of the year already.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Guess what. That wasn't my finger.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

I told you I had a vasectomy done, you never asked if I had it reversed.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 20, 2009)

My kid threw up on me


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

That's not mine, I haven't eaten corn lately.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Oooo....I left my wallet at home.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

I told you I'm on dipsalucious vacation. What part of that don't you understand?


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

I'll get the bill next time.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

I'd throw up back on him, that'll teach him.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

I gave at the office.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

If you clocked me going that fast, just think of how fast you were going to catch me!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Me: I'm going into labor!

Cop: ...but you're a man.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

I am going into labor! You should see the list of shit my wife gave me to do!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't think I got that list.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

She's not technically my wife.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm not technically a human.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

It used to be blue, when it used to be new (and when it used to be clean).


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

Its ok, the toilet water is fresh.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 20, 2009)

I need a drink. Now.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

I haven't be jinking on the drob.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 20, 2009)

Occifer, I swear I habnt bin dwinkinn


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

Sexual harassment is such a harsh term...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

In most societies, that behavior is acceptable.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

Its legal in two states.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 20, 2009)

I really have to pee


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

Its ok, just go with the flow.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 20, 2009)

But, she did it first!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 20, 2009)

That was taken out of context.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

This is a six word post.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

Spam a lama ding dong.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

This is a six word post.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

A be bop you don't stop.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

This is a six word post.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

A be bop you don't stop.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

This is a six word post.


----------



## Supe (Feb 20, 2009)

Never play engineering survivor with spam.


----------

